# If my dog wants to stay outside all day, should I let him?



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's finally spring, and it's been absolutely beautiful outside. My dog has been cooped up in the house almost all winter, because he *hates* rain and snow. I had to force him to go outside to go potty, and walks were more like me walking dragging him along, lol. But now that it's beautiful, all he wants to do is go outside. I can't really blame him. So my question is, is there anything wrong with leaving him outside all day? I work third shift, so I'll be home, and I can check on him frequently. He has water, and access to the garage if he needs it. And if he shows any side of wanting to come inside (whining at the door, etc.) then of course I'll let him in. But I guess part of me feels like I'm being a bad owner if I just toss my dog outside, lol. I think part of the issue is that he's a small dog, a dachshund/miniature pincher mix. I don't think I'd have as much of a problem if he was a big dog, lol. So, any thoughts?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it if he has water, a cool and shady area to go, secure fencing, and you are home to check on him regularly. Some dogs love to bask in the sun and watch squirrels, other dogs prefer a couch in the air conditioning. I don't like the idea of him having unsupervised access to the garage though- there are many dangerous items and poisons in a garage (antifreeze, ant killer, oil, gas, road salt, etc plus sharp things like tools and lawn mowers)

I would padlock the gate though or otherwise secure it to strangers. 

Do you live in a rural area where there is any threat from wild animals? 

Can you put in a doggie door that leads right into the house? Then he can choose where to be safely and easily. That's probably the optimal choice if possible.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

It's not tossing the dog outside. He's probably much happier just hanging around, with fresh air, watching what's going on. Outdoors is way more entertaining than indoors.

But then, my dog just wants to be outside all the time too. He's free to come in whenever he wants, but he mostly just comes inside to say hey before going back outside (but yes, I do spend a LOT of time with him outside everyday).


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Susie spends most of her time outside. She sleeps in the house at night in the wintertime but not once the weather gets warmer. She has a really heavy coat and has a good doghouse to sleep in. I don't make her stay outside, she just prefers it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Agreed I don't see anything wrong with it when you are home as long as there is water, shade, and you are checking frequently to make sure he is safe and to see if he wants to come inside or not.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Our dogs are outside most of the day, too. We're also out there a lot. It's nicer there than being cooped up inside! 

It's puppy-proofed as best as it can be, and we do padlock the yard. I do this for two reasons: (1) For their safety- I don't want them somehow springing the gate and going on a jail breaK (2) For the safety of others- I don't want someone to enter unexpectedly and be on the receiving end of a lick fest ;-)


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My dog is outside most of the time when it's nice. When I'm outside working in the yard, we mostly ignore each other. If he wants to play, he'll tell me, If I want to play and he doesn't, he'll just lie down. If it's sunny and under 90 degree, he'll fall asleep belly up. Otherwise, he can lie around or walk around and enjoy all the new smells.

When he was very young, he would try to get out... just because he could... but now he's content and well exercised.


----------



## nbsandhills (Nov 24, 2011)

I never let the dogs out unless I'm outside with them. I have crazy neighbors tho and I don't trust them at all. 

We are outside almost all day everyday anyway. Yesterday we were fixing fence all day and they were all tuckered out by the time we got home! 









I work 3rd shift as well: 4/10's. On the days I work, if the boys are real wrestless I take them to my folk's house and put them in an outside dog run. Otherwise they stay in with me. And they always know what time to wake me up so I certainly don't need an alarm clock!


----------

